# Et de 1000 pour Xav



## DearPrudence

Bon, pas très inspiré ce titre mais le coeur y est pour te souhaiter un bon postanniversaire. Qu'il y en ait encore bien d'autres afin que nous nous cultivâssions toujours un peu plus à ton contact. Comme tu vois, il vaut mieux que je m'arrête ici et laisse la parole à d'autres foreros reconnaissants.​ 
*Félicitations encore et merci surtout!*

*p.s: oui, je n'osais pas le dire, mais sage retour à ton ancien avatar. Mon esprit doit être très faible mais j'ai tendance à te faire plus confiance qu'avec cette chère Britney.*​


----------



## nichec

Okay, let's have something in English 

Thank you and congratulations 

P.S. I personally prefer this picture (looks sort of wise....)

Nicole


----------



## Kelly B

Félicitations! Je suis bien contente quand je vois ton avatar (celui-ci...) - je suis sûr d'y trouver quelque chose d'interessant.


----------



## DDT

Merci xav pour tes posts helpful and witty  

*VOS BRAS !!!*​
DDT


----------



## LV4-26

Pour une fois, je ne suis pas en retard. Tu es encore à 1000 tout rond. Félicitations et merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci, Xav.
Vous savez vous dépenser sans compter afin que chacun puisse compter sur vous sans avoir à y repenser.
Et vous l'avez prouvé !
Mille fois.


----------



## geve

Je suis bien d'accord : le Forum a bien plus besoin d'un Xav éclairé que d'une nymphette écervelée !!

*Félicitations Xav, et vivement les 1000 prochains posts !*


----------



## xav

Merci beaucoup ! Je suis tout à fait touché... (d'autant que j'ai donné un petit coup de collier pour arriver -enfin- à 1000... )

Je vois bien que l'ancien avatar plaît davantage que BS - en fait, j'avais changé, et je changerai encore, parce que cet ange finit par se prendre un peu au sérieux ; avec une certaine tendance à la pontification, vous ne trouvez pas ? 

Il y aura sûrement un épisode Sophie Marceau (cela devrait faire plaisir à Nicole !), mais cela ne durera pas. Et puis, si Geve me permet, je pense que je vais utiliser dès maintenant son "penseur éclairé par l'écran"...

En tout cas, l'avatar qu'on se donne influe non seulement sur le regard que les lecteurs portent sur ce que l'on écrit, mais aussi sur ce que l'on écrit et sur la manière dont on l'écrit ! Je trouve ça fort intéressant.

Votre unanimité à évoquer ce sujet me fait d'ailleurs venir une idée pour la suite : je viens de saisir le "livre de raison" dans lequel mon grand-père décrivait les premiers pas de ses six enfants, avec de nombreuses illustrations revues et corrigées par ma grand-mère - à me lire, vous pouvez avoir l'impression d'un tas de poussière mais tout est très vivant. Et cela me fait une source quasi inépuisable d'avatars qui me sont un peu plus proches que notre (ex) belle Britney !


----------



## zaby

Félicitations pour ce cap ​ 
Pour l'avatar, je te propose un compromis, un ange sexy  :​


----------



## geve

xav said:
			
		

> Et puis, si Geve me permet, je pense que je vais utiliser dès maintenant son "penseur éclairé par l'écran"...


Mais bien sûr, Xav, c'est à ça que servent les cadeaux !  

Je suis aussi curieuse de voir tout autre avatar du patrimoine français ou familial... Un changement, c'est toujous un peu perturbant, mais il est bon d'être bousculés de temps en temps.


----------



## anangelaway

* Félicitations Xav!*  ​ 

*Sophie Marceau* _tu as dis? Ha oui, pas le même genre!_ ​


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Xav!​ 
Félicitations​ 
 * * * * * * * * ​ 

​ 


LRV​


----------



## Outsider

_Mes félicitations, Xav.
​_


----------

